# Has anyone put in an officical complaint about LA?



## Brummig (Jan 14, 2011)

We have gorgeous LO who has now been with us 18 months.  Adoption order went through 9 months ago, and we are very happy.  LO's LA were rubbish throughout the whole process - pretty much everything from not replying to emails, to sending us to the wrong place for a meeting and then blaming us for being late!, staff absence etc.  Even Celebration Hearing was a cock up!  We fought through the system, with great support from our SW.  
One of the things that was outstanding was contact orders with siblings (she was taken into care at birth so never any direct contact), and there was also possibility of another sibling but DNA testing needed to establish so this was to be done.  At the time of applying for AO we were assured this was all in hand (I had signed our part of contact orders) and just needed stamping so we proceeded, but nearly a year on we are no further, and they are not replying to us.  Our SW came out last week, and advised we send one more email from her office to LOs SW, her manager and head of service asking for update, and if we do not get response within 14 days put in a formal complaint.

Has anyone gone down this road, and was there any resolution?  I know we cant just let this go, but sure I'm strong enough for the fight.


----------

